# SANTIAGO | Projects and Construction



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Costanera Center+ Parque Titanium*



Romano2013 said:


>


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Alto El Golf Tower*



Primo said:


>





stencil said:


> _(08/03/2013)_


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Quantum Tower*












stencil said:


> _(26/12/2012)_


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Nueva Apoquindo*





















stencil said:


> _(26/12/2012)_


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Patio Foster Tower*













stencil said:


> _(04/01/2013)_


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*The last building of Nueva Las Condes Complex*



stencil said:


> de hoy en la tarde





Mariosantiaguino said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing projects!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing!



el_bebiduncho said:


> MAL HABLADO!
> 
> Proyecto ganador del profesor Fernando Dowling
> 
> ...





Mariosantiaguino said:


>





el_bebiduncho said:


> Render nocturno del proyecto ganador
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alan_MXC (Jul 7, 2009)

buenos proyectos


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Nueva Kennedy Urban Development*

70050922


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Factoria Italia*

43147928


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Venues for the 2014 South American Games*


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Patio del Poeta/Terrazas del Poeta*



Mariosantiaguino said:


>


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Santiago 2.0*


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Cant wait to see more updates from Santiago de Chile. It's been around 5 months since the last update. 

Any photos? 

Any new stuff?


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ We're sorry


*Nueva Apoquindo*




stencil said:


> _(12/11/2013)_
> 
> 
> Hartas fotitos para aburrirlos.
> ...


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*Parque Titanium*



Tryambakam said:


> Algunas fotos de esta tarde...





sebatennis17 said:


>


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*Deloitte Building*



stencil said:


> _(hace unas horitas atrás)_
> 
> 
> _DSC0009 por OMGWTFBBQ2002, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*The Singular Santiago*





















ferro_ said:


> Mientras esperaba para pagar en el Emporio La Rosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

next


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Padre Renato Poblete Park*




























































Updates:



XeryuZ said:


> Un regalito....


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Parque Titanium/ Update*



Makonza said:


> No es de mi intención seguir saturandolos de los mismos ángulos pero aca esta mi aporte y con esto mencionarles que ahora vivo en Santiago


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Barrio Civico/ Recovery*



ferro_ said:


> La semana pasada pase por Barrio Civico:
> 
> Desde la Plaza de la Constitución:
> 
> ...


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Territoria Apoquindo Complex*












Update:



Tryambakam said:


> Ya casi todo demolido, queda el lado de El Bosque pendiente


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*New Infrastructure Santiago 2014 South-American Games*










Multi-Purpose Arena - Ciudadania Park - National Stadium Hub



















Swimming Center - Ciudadania Park - National Stadium Hub



















Velodrome-Sport Park - Peñalolén Hub

















http://www.plataformaarquitectura.c...os-de-los-juegos-suramericanos-santiago-2014/


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*FFV Alcantara​*


stencil said:


> fotos bonis de ayer
> 
> 
> Edificio BCI Corporativo Alcantara 99 - Santiago de Chile por Stencil Photography, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Historical National Museum of Chile/ Enlargement*














































Actually:


Museo Histórico Nacional, Palacio de la Real Audiencia par RiveraNotario, sur Flickr​


----------



## Penquist4 (Apr 27, 2013)

beatiful


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Faculty of Economy and Business Diego Portales University*
































































more photos on: http://www.plataformaarquitectura.c...ael-hevia-rodrigo-duque-motta-gabriela-manzi/​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Wonderful projects!


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Its other level here in Latin America. Great projects!


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*New Renders of Nueva Kennedy Urban Development 

93286494*​


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Costanera Lyon 2*














































http://www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/2014/05/28/costanera-lyon-2-eugenio-simonetti-renato-stewart/​


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Good projects for such a beautiful city.


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Territoria Apoquindo / New Renders​*


Mariosantiaguino said:


> Proyecto
> 
> Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF) + De Iruarrizaga & Letelier Arquitectos
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awsome!!


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*FFV Apoquindo-O'Connell 24 fl









*​


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Isidora El Bosque*



Mariosantiaguino said:


> Fuente


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

next! -->


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

...



Mariosantiaguino said:


> Parque Renato Poblete
> Ministerio de Vivienda y Urbanismo
> Parque Renato Poblete | Fotos Gonzalo López
> 
> ...


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Museo Humano Parque San Borja/ BBATS+Tirado
*

This project will renovate San Borja's Park in the city center. The project borns thanks to the collaboration of chilean sculptor Mario Irrazabal who gave 238 sculptures to the city of Santiago as every citizen in Santiago can discover his sculptures. The project is also the starting point to renovate this neighborhood.

_*The project:
*_














































http://www.plataformaarquitectura.c...o-san-borja-santiago/53e50305c07a80388e00000f​


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Genesis*



Tryambakam said:


> Una foto de hoy bajando por Apoquindo...


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Espacio Cordova / Mixed Use *


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Cumbre Lastarria / Hotel*​



stencil said:


> Unas oficiales, con full funcionamiento.
> 
> 03/10/2015
> 
> ...


----------



## occp (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice hotel!!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

A new Hilton hotel is being developed as part of an expansion of the Parque Arauco Kennedy Shopping Mall complex. The sources for this state that construction will last from 2017 until 2021. The Hilton hotel will have 401 rooms,a convention centre, some more retail outlets, and 700 parking spaces. The hotel was designed by Gensler Architecture, Benkel Larraín Architects, and Enrique Concha & Co. interior design.

Possibly Santiago's first 400-plus-room hotel?










Sources: The Hilton Newsroom and HotelManagement.net


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Jim856796 said:


> A new Hilton hotel is being developed as part of an expansion of the Parque Arauco Kennedy Shopping Mall complex. The sources for this state that construction will last from 2017 until 2021. The Hilton hotel will have 401 rooms,a convention centre, some more retail outlets, and 700 parking spaces. The hotel was designed by Gensler Architecture, Benkel Larraín Architects, and Enrique Concha & Co. interior design.
> 
> Possibly Santiago's first 400-plus-room hotel?
> 
> ...


I thought I read where this will not be finished until 2024. 

Am I mistaken ?


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Render Edificio Riesco Leguía
Address | Presidente Riesco 3077 | Las Condes Commune | 2020


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

More updates, please.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

UC Anacleto Angelini Innovation Centre
Address | Vicuña Mackenna 4860 | Macul Commune
Pritzker 2016 Alejandro Aravena & Elemental


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Edificio Plaza Costanera
Address | Antonio de Pastrana | Vitacura Commune | 2018
Rodrigo Domínguez & Alfonso Armas | Plannea Architects & AE Armas Elton Architects
























Edificio Deloitte Santiago
Address | Rosario Norte 331-459 | Las Condes Commune
Architect | Cristián Fernández Eyzaguirre








​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Lowrise Edifice Terranova 295
Address | Terranova 295 | Providencia Commune | 2019
Render
















Alto El Plomo Twin Towers
Address | Cerro El Plomo 5890 | Las Condes Commune
Render & Result







​


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Love the new designs!


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

wow Santiago, I'm impressed :cheers:


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Los Andes City Portal
Address | Apoquindo 6060 | Las Condes Commune | Render
Sauerbruch Hutton | + Arquitectos | Indesa Inmobiliaria


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Gabriela Mistral Cultural Centre
Address | Libertador Bernardo O'Higgins 227 | Santiago Centre Commune
Cristián Fernández Arquitectos + Lateral Arquitectura & Diseño

Result, stage I:

















Update, stage II:







​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awsome projects!!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Atualizations?


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Mercado Urbano Tobalaba - MUT - 19 FL, 18 FL, 17 FL & 17 FL -2021*


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Progress*



Jerusienn said:


> De hoy, algo se avanza:


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*NUMU*
Museum of contemporary art

































credits​


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Mercado Urbano Tobalaba | U/C


















*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Edificio Gertrudis Callao | U/C*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Proyecto Príncipe de Gales | U/C*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Territoria Vespucio*













































LAS CONDES | Territoria Vespucio | 13p | Pro


Territoria Apoquindo (ahora MUT) lleva 10 años Territoria el Bosque se demoró 6 años Territoria 3000 (Isidora 3000) se demoró 5 años Claro que se puede construir en 4 años, pero es Terriotoria. Yo me imagino que como el edificio es para Santander no le van a faltar las lucas para construirlo...




www.skyscrapercity.com




​


----------

